# Cute/Impressive



## OrangeCountyBoy

Hello, I was wondering if there was anyone who could help me with some cute/impressive things to say to a Romanian girl if you wanted to impress them. So far I really only know how to say good night. If anyone could help my out I would appreciate it! ^_^


----------



## ancuta

Check out the thread entitled "Compliments", you'll find a lot of expressions there. If that's not what you're looking for, then give us some examples of what you want to say.


----------



## OrangeCountyBoy

thanks ancuta! how about the following:
i was thinking about you
you make me smile
i'm nervous, but may i kiss you


----------



## Trisia

I was thinking about you = Mă gândeam la tine
I was just thinking about you = Tocmai mă gândeam la tine
You make me smile = mă faci să zâmbesc
I'm nervous, but may I kiss you = sunt emoţionat, dar aş putea să te sărut?

Of course there can be other ways to translate this too, so you can wait for other answers as well


----------

